# Puppy Treats



## Logan Tyler (Oct 27, 2013)

(8 week old puppy) I've searched my local super market for dog treats that are soft and small but I've only found medium sized treats that are quite hard. What should I do? I've heard about cooking chicken and cutting it up into pieces? And how should I cook the chicken? I'm a first time dog owner and want to do everything right 

Here's a photo of the dog treats I've bought. In this photo they make look soft but they hard very tough to break up.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I buy the Red Barn meat rolls then cut them up as small or big as I need them. 

 http://www.wag.com/dog/p/red-barn-chicken-liver-roll-123073?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_W&utm_term=RBI-021&utm_campaign=GooglePLA&CAWELAID=1323905673&utm_content=pla&ca_sku=RBI-021&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}


----------



## Logan Tyler (Oct 27, 2013)

My problem is that I live in Chile and there aren't many products like in the US. Now, I've found some soft treats but the bag says it's for adults and not puppies. Should I go along and buy the generic soft treats or go ahead and cook my own? Thanks for the help

Edit: I've also read that people use their food as treats? If I feed him three times a day, could I use his food as treats?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Are the treats for obedience training or just a treat?

For training with a puppy I used cooked chicken thigh or breast, cut into very small pieces, also used dried liver (bought from supermarket) broken into very very very tiny pieces.

For a treat any other time, again I used dried liver pieces and also bought pigs ears (smoked?) and cut in half for them to chew on (took them ages and really tired them out)


----------



## Logan Tyler (Oct 27, 2013)

It'll be for training and perhaps sometimes a treat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Oops, sorry didn't see you were in Chile.

I'd do cooked chicken breast in that case then. My puppy will do anything for any kind of food so I often use her kibble when obedience training her as well.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Logan Tyler said:


> Edit: I've also read that people use their food as treats? If I feed him three times a day, could I use his food as treats?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I use their own food as training treats all the time. If I am teaching something new, I'll use something of higher value. Once they are solid on it, I'll use their kibble for training.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is an easy recipe for high value, soft treats:
*STEAK TREATS*

*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Large Round Steak (or Pork Chops)
*
*Scissors*


1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has a bone in it, remove that too. 
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the steak into manageable squares or rectangles.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of steak you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the steak pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink. Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. On the day you are going to training, take out one or two baggies, place them in the frig and they will be unthawed by the time you are ready for class that evening. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly in your pocket.

You can also do the same with calf’s liver. After it is unfrozen, soak up the excess blood with paper towel, and proceed starting with #3 as above (you won’t have to cut this first). Only braise the liver long enough on both sides (don’t thoroughly cook it) as it only needs to be cooked to a “medium” range, otherwise it will get crumbly. Drain the liquid during cooking if needed. 
The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!
*“BONE’ APPETIT” MY FURRY FRIENDS! ** *
Moms


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

make sure the treats you buy don't come from China.
you can always make treats.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> make sure the treats you buy don't come from China.
> you can always make treats.


Good point!
Just because it says "MADE in the USA" does not mean the INGREDIENTS are necessarily SOURCED from the USA! They could be from anywhere! You need to look up the site and search it or call the company and ask...."WHERE are ALL your ingredients sourced from?"


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is another one you might like!
*DEHYDRATED CHICKEN STRIPS:*
This is eazzy-peezy! Here’s how I make them. Get a package of boneless, skinless, chicken breasts from the store.
Trim off fat.
Cut them into thin strips with scissors.
Place on cookie sheet sprayed with PAM. You can even sprinkle with a little garlic powder if desired.
Bake for 3 hours in a 175* oven.
You’re done!  
Store in plastic baggies in frig or freeze after cooling. They last in the frig a long time!
Moms


----------



## Logan Tyler (Oct 27, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Here is an easy recipe for high value, soft treats:
> *STEAK TREATS*
> 
> *Items needed:*
> ...


Thank you!! But I have some questions first: Can I use these with a puppy and how many can I give him in one day? Are they for training or a once a day treat??




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Logan Tyler said:


> Thank you!! But I have some questions first: Can I use these with a puppy and how many can I give him in one day? Are they for training or a once a day treat??
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When cut, the pieces are tiny, about the size of your little finger nail. I would say you could give about 1/4th to 1/3rd cup (measured out) of the pieces per day, and use for whatever good behavior you agree with whether going potty or doing a down!  As your pup grows you can increase the amount of treats.
If you make the pork chops and liver too, you can change off or save her favorite meat for the highest value treat!
Moms


----------



## Logan Tyler (Oct 27, 2013)

Update: Just used the steak recipe and it works great. Thanks again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Logan Tyler said:


> Update: Just used the steak recipe and it works great. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome!!!!


----------

